# Have You Seen The New Cougar?



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

I think it's gorgeous.

john


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was sent a sample a couple of months ago.

I did not like the grey dial so decided not to stock it.

The case and hands seem to be similar to the RLT 11.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I must admit the pics I've seen of it look wishy washy which is possibly down to the dial colour.

probably O&W saw how good those hands are Roy and decided to go for similar ones


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Its looks to be the same bezel insert as the '11 too. Makes the whole thing look way too derivative in my opinion.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Not keen on it,myself







but then I am "Mr. boring black dial man"









Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Amazing how such a change of dial can ruin the look when compared to the `11`


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Yuk









Dave


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think it makes a refreshing change from a black dial (& I love black dialled divers) - it looks cool to me


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Looking at it first time it looks good, but on closer inspection I would have gone for stronger indices on the dial...

...they do not complement the hands.

Blue second hand is nice.

Anyone seen a lume shot.??

Thanks

deano


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

I have seen one also and more or less same feelings than Roy have.

How ever think that this new model is cool with light tan brown strap. I simply hate Cougar bracelet. My Cougar II is with rubber strap.

JP


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it's different and not bad at all


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought this was bloody good too!!


----------

